# Freedom.....and my thoughts.....



## left52side (Apr 5, 2010)

Well this is I suppose what you could call an appifany of some sorts.
I have always had a wanderlust about me since as far back as I can remember.
Tried settling down with no avail.
Moved back to florida about a year ago or so and tried the same thing,and found that it just drives me crazy.
I cant explain nor do I understand the reason why.
I am one of those people that jsut has to move,and be on the move.
I met a guy about a month after I arrived back in the sunshine state as became friends with him.
He was a great guy and we would share travelling stories,well he had never travelled and often said he was jealous because I had the life.
He commited suicide about a week ago and left behind 3 children,a house,a car,boat,etc.etc.
I often wish I would have just seen what he was saying and drug him on the road.
This is where my appifany comes into play,
I found that I am a much happier and likable person on the road and being I suppose free.
It just took a good friend and person to remind of that in the harshest way.
Miss ya mike.


----------

